# using aux output controls on a programable boost controller?



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i have a turbosmart eboost II boost controller that has programmable aux output controls. i have a few questions: 
1.) is the wiring as simple as contecting the trigger wire to the relay supplied with my meth kit (aside from the other obvious connections, 12v, negative, etc)?
2.) are there any suggestions as to when the spray should come on?
3.) i'm having a hard time finding which is the best nozzle size.
the application is a 15psi vrt with front mount ic. the boost controller is programmed for good mid-range power.
thanks very much guys/gals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

